# Detailer's Domain preps a BMW 135i for sale



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

DetailersDomain.com preps a BMW 135i for sale with Auto Finesse. A great customer of ours that came to us 2 years ago to prep his car for Opti Coat as well as PPF installation. He has been coming back to maintain the car over the last 2 years.
He decided that it was time to move on and sell his pride and joy. On this write up we felt it was a good time to highlight a lot of the Auto Finesse Products.

Subject: BMW 135I - Alpine White
Requirements: Prepare the car for sale

Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Auto Finesse Citrus
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Washed with Auto Finesse Lather
- Decon with Auto Finesse Iron Out
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Nano Scrub AutoScrub
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Paint Polish/Prep - Auto Finesse Tough Prep
- Last step - Auto Finesse Power Seal
- Inspection with Fenix, Brinkmann, and natural sunlight
- Wheel wells were cleaned and dressed
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were auto scrubed, cleaned, and sealed

Products used

Links to products used -

Auto Finesse Lather
Auto Finesse Citrus
Auto Finesse Iron Out
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
NanoSkin AutoScrub System
Auto Finesse Tough Prep
Auto Finesse Power Seal
Adam's Super VRT
Auto Finesse Crystal Glass Cleaner
Auto Finesse Mercury Metal Polish

Interior
Auto Finesse Total
Auto Finesse Spiritz
Auto Finesse Hide Cleaner 
Auto Finesse Hide Conditioner

Tools used
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber No Name MF Towels
Griot's 6 inch Random Orbital Polisher
Rupes LHR75
Rupes BigFoot LHR 21ES Random Orbital Polisher
Rupes BigFoot LHR 15ES Random Orbital Polisher
Uber Buffing Pads
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
Brinkmann
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Uber Foam Canon
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Adam's Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster

Interior (quick interior shot not much here, wanted to highlight AF Spritz)

Auto Finesse Spritz used on the steering wheel


50/50 split on the steering wheel


Before














Prep - Decon/Wheels/Tires/Wheel Wells/Wash/NanoSkin

Wheels were hit up with Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner - Tires were hit with Auto Finesse Citrus - of course brushing always required.










Auto Finesse Citrus used to loosen up all the dirt and grime


Auto Finesse Iron Out


Removing the grime out of the jamb (used a bit of Auto Finesse Tough Prep)





Before


Auto Finesse Tough Prep



After


Drying


Power Seal applied


Dirt around the door handles taken care of with AF Tough Prep






After



Auto Finesse Finale used to do the final wipe down



After shots









If you're interested in this pristine BMW 135i let me know I will put you in touch with the owner.

Enjoy!


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

nice work


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice work.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

very nice


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice work:thumb:


----------

